# Bent Deba?



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll post pics later but I was left a Deba by some folks who thought it was ruined and beyond any hope.

It was covered in red rust, quite dull and has about a 5-10 degree bend near the tip. Cleaned the rust and did a quick sharpening.

Overall length is 6" and from 1-2 inches back from the point the bend prevents the stone from contacting on the back side.

I don't want to risk trying to bend it and would rather not take it to the belt sander for that short section but can't see another way to reach into that bent area. I would rather do a proper waterstone job but it may end up a hybrid front side/waterstone, backside high grit belts due to the bend.

Thoughts?

Jim


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

pics?


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

I get home about 6:30 or so and will get some shots posted.

Will include the makers stamps from it.

Jim


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Some pictures...

Notice the mirror at the tip, the gap and the mirror to the left. That is the area the stone cannot touch.

Many German knives I would put on an anvil and give it a few whacks to straighten but I don't trust the hard japanese steel to not break.



The marks from the maker.



Another view of the bend.


----------



## sameguy (Jan 27, 2012)

I know my FIL used to heat _tool_ steels and irons with a torch to then whack on his anvil, but he did it entirely by feel, no science at all. He had a gift for fixing crap that ought to have ended up in the landfill. I suspect too much heat would affect the HT of the knife, though. Woodworking chisels aren't Japanese kitchen knives!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If that's your Deba could you show us your kiritsuke? Looks like it was rode hard and put away wet.

Dave


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

SameGuy said:


> I know my FIL used to heat _tool_ steels and irons with a torch to then whack on his anvil, but he did it entirely by feel, no science at all. He had a gift for fixing crap that ought to have ended up in the landfill. I suspect too much heat would affect the HT of the knife, though. Woodworking chisels aren't Japanese kitchen knives!


dont do this.

The bend doesnt look that bad to be honest and that is sure not a deba. Can you take a picture facing the front of the knife (as in looking from the tip towards the handle with the edge facing down)? That will give a much better idea of the bend.


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Long story short a young couple brought me their western knives to sharpen and they were telling me they had a ruined japanese knife.Told them that it takes a lot to truly "ruin" a blade and let me see it. It had been "rode hard and put away wet" many a time based on the condition.

They brought it last weekend and short of the corrosion, loose collar, and dullness, the bend is the only stickler. I am not going to heat and pound on this.

Here is a top view. I'll get an ambient light and front view shot tonight. Yes it does have batoning dents on the spine.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

that looks less like its bent and more like the tip was sharpened at a huge angle... should be totally fixable in sharpening to be honest.

If you'd like some help getting through it, i would be happy to guide you through the process a bit.  Any chance you're in LA?


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

JBroida said:


> that looks less like its bent and more like the tip was sharpened at a huge angle... should be totally fixable in sharpening to be honest.
> 
> If you'd like some help getting through it, i would be happy to guide you through the process a bit. Any chance you're in LA?


Actually I'm in San Diego but do have the day free on Friday and could come up there.

Here is a pic trying to lay the edge flat..


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah... if you have the time, i should be able to help you out with that a bit... i see the bend you're talking about now and it might be possible to fix that here


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

You should be able to fix it. If you can't fix it with JB's help then it can't be fixed- he knows his stuff. Very good of you, Jon./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

eh... i really love this stuff... cant help it sometimes 



Phaedrus said:


> You should be able to fix it. If you can't fix it with JB's help then it can't be fixed- he knows his stuff. Very good of you, Jon./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

I really appreciate it Jon. Depending the mood of the traffic gods I should be able to get up there by noon on Friday.

Love to talk shop and get some upgraded stones to supplant my King 220/1000 and 6000.

I can't help it either sometimes but I like challenging blades.

Jim


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

KnifeSavers said:


> I really appreciate it Jon. Depending the mood of the traffic gods I should be able to get up there by noon on Friday.
> 
> Love to talk shop and get some upgraded stones to supplant my King 220/1000 and 6000.
> 
> ...


got you penciled in on my calendar... see you then


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

nice meeting you today... had fun fixing the knife among other things


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

JBroida said:


> nice meeting you today... had fun fixing the knife among other things


It was very informative Jon I really learned quite a lot and appreciate the "test drives" of the various stones.

For those playing along at home here is the knife now that Jon worked it over.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 4, 2012)

KnifeSavers said:


> It was very informative Jon I really learned quite a lot and appreciate the "test drives" of the various stones.
> 
> For those playing along at home here is the knife now that Jon worked it over.


For those of us playing along...please do provide at least a few minimal details as to the direction taken to fix this issue...Thanks!


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

chinacats said:


> For those of us playing along...please do provide at least a few minimal details as to the direction taken to fix this issue...Thanks!


first i straightened the knife, then i thinned it a bit, then i sharpened it, and then i made it look pretty

straightening was done in the traditional japanese way


----------



## chinacats (Feb 4, 2012)

JBroida said:


> first i straightened the knife, then i thinned it a bit, then i sharpened it, and then i made it look pretty
> 
> straightening was done in the traditional japanese way


Thanks! Can't argue with the 'making it look pretty' part...very nice. Quite generous of you.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

JBroida said:


> straightening was done in the traditional japanese way


Which is?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

with a stick


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

JBroida said:


> with a stick


Beat it into submission? "I'll straighten you out, you mo#&er [email protected]!ing knife!"


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

mano said:


> Beat it into submission? "I'll straighten you out, you mo#&er [email protected]!ing knife!"


not quite like that, but i find the idea inspiring... maybe i'll try that way next time


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

JBroida said:


> first i straightened the knife, then i thinned it a bit, then i sharpened it, and then i made it look pretty
> 
> straightening was done in the traditional japanese way





mano said:


> Beat it into submission? "I'll straighten you out, you mo#&er [email protected]!ing knife!"


"not quite like that, but i find the idea inspiring... maybe i'll try that way next time"

Using traditional Japanese curses used by craftsman for hundred of years of course. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Jim


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Looking good!  Nice work, JB.  Glad to see that you not only fixed a knife but made a friend in the process.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Looking good! Nice work, JB. Glad to see that you not only fixed a knife but made a friend in the process.


bonding over knife dorkery


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

JBroida said:


> bonding over knife dorkery


Hahaha! That would be a good sig line!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

